# WTB Omega speedmaster black box



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

View Advert


*WTB Omega speedmaster black box*

Hi,

Looking for an Omega 90's black speedmaster box. A long shot but anyone got one ?

Richy




*Advertiser*

Richy



*Date*

23/03/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£60.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

